# Replacing central heat & air unit



## dblwall (Apr 26, 2015)

Unit is 25 yrs old, I'm sure not very efficient anymore. Heater works, but the compressor is dead. Before I get a couple of estimates I want to find out what's involved.

I assume I can still use the existing duct work. Can I still use the existing heat?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 26, 2015)

Brand, make, model, gas/elec, split unit, size???

Oh yeah,  to House Repair Talk.


----------



## dblwall (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry should have had all the info ready. 1800 sq ft, Payne 591AN036-A compressor, gas fired furnace up in the attic. So I assume that's a split unit?


----------



## WyrTwister (May 6, 2015)

At 25 years old , I would be inclined to install a new  , higher efficiency system  , indoor and out door .

     If your ducts are OK , I suspect you can re-use them .

     If you change from your current R22 system to a new R410a system , they are going to want to change out everything , including the copper refrigeration lines ( if that is practical ) .  If that is not practical , they will have to flush the existing lines .

     This is not going to be cheap .   :-(

God bless
Wyr


----------

